# AccuRIp Software



## ABC Supply (Jun 11, 2009)

Has anyone had a problem with installing Accurip? I had a trial downloaded and never had an unlock code come to me. Then I ended up buying the software from Ryonet. I installed it and it still asks from a trail unlock code. Has anyone ever ran into this.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

I have never used it before, but if you talk to Ryonet or call Accurip directly I'm sure they will help you out. Both Companies are very friendly and very informational. I would give either of them a call!


----------



## Blackwater (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm confused! What does unlocking your phone have to do with unlocking AccuRIP?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

ABC Supply said:


> Has anyone had a problem with installing Accurip? I had a trial downloaded and never had an unlock code come to me. Then I ended up buying the software from Ryonet. I installed it and it still asks from a trail unlock code. Has anyone ever ran into this.


One of the functions of the trial download is that when you register, you enter your city, state, address & name - then you get a twenty something serial number.

When you bought a version you should have gotten a disc & serial number from Ryonet.

One call to Freehand Graphics will clear that up. Yes, I understand this three weeks later.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I personally had a lot of trouble getting support from them. I know stuff happens, and am willing to take it on good faith that I was one of the ones that got away from them, but I still have a bad taste in my mouth about how they treat customers.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryonet, or Freehand Graphics?


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I've never had one complaint with Ryonet, those guys are pros.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

You are always welcome to call us for technical support on Accurip as well


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

There is a new way of doing business, post IT reboot.
Ryonet understands this and leads. You guys ROCK!


----------

